# Do you eat tofu past the expiration date?



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

I mean, you know, is it a guideline, or a hard line? I have one that we are wanting to eat this weekend, but it will be almost 2 weeks past.

Can you freeze tofu?


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

open it and smell it. you can tell really quickly if it's bad. if it's not bad you can either change the water it's in, make sure to keep it covered, or freeze it. if you freeze it the texture changes a lot. more like those fake meat substitutes- like in a fake chicken pot pie.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

two weeks is a lot of time. i would imagine it's bad.


----------

